# smelly buck



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

```

```
 how can i reduce the smell of my male. his smell is overwhelming and makes me feel sick. i only cleaned it 4 days ago


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I think some just smell worse than others. I've never had a really smelly one. I clean all my cages once a week, they're in my living room and not even guests comment on smell. They sure did when I had rats.
So, what kind of bedding do you use? What do you feed him? Is he your only buck, and do you have does?


----------



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

ive got ne buxk n 2 does.. ive just divided the tank so i can use the one instead ov 2 but his smell is vile. i use wood shavings not cedar ones


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Being in such close quarters to the does will make him scent mark a lot. This will cause a hefty stench! If you separated them the smell might reduce. Some people put a drop of real vanilla essence in their water and find his helps with smell.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

To be honist not much really as bucks smell some more then others. Using know if neutering would effect it or not.


----------

